# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Simplicam, smart security camera, ArcSoft, Inc., Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ArcSoft, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Going head-to-head with Simplicam's face recognition tech 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> Can Simplicam's new face recognition feature tell the difference between you and an intruder?
> Read the CNET Review: 
> "Can Simplicam's new face recognition feature see more?"
> 
> by Megan Wollerton
> January 14, 2015

----------

